# buying first set up, need help please



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

well it really depends on what you want...it's your set-up..if you ask me..i would say go forum...but that's just me..i love the rep that forum has and their quality :dunno: so it's up to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Well for my first board I don't want to order online, I want to actually buy it in person. Since I live in Iowa I don't get a heck of a lot of options for boards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> Well for my first board I don't want to order online, I want to actually buy it in person. Since I live in Iowa I don't get a heck of a lot of options for boards.


well get a list of the local board shops and go do a little bit of searching and let us know what you find :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

The above list are the boards in my price range at the local shops, the only other boards not on the list sold in the stores are Burtons, and one store has one model of Ride


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

:dunno: i don't see a list


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

5150 Vice
Morrow Fury
O-Matic Boron, iffy about that it's a 153.

The place doesn't have any K2's at all in 151 everything else is 155 and larger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

out of those i would go with the 5150


----------

